# Fish ID - Cuyahoga River



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Any ideas on what this is? I pulled three of these out of the Cuyahoga on nightcrawlers. They look like N. Hogsuckers but the mouth isn't positioned like a typical sucker mouth on the bottom. A buddy said it looks like a mudskipper.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That’s a gobie like you find in Erie!


----------



## Tall Paul (Jan 14, 2015)

Lake Erie round gobie.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Good smallmouth bait


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

catch those small ones in Erie mostly in the spring Gobie...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

mud minnow - did it have two dorsal fins - gobies have two dorsal fins


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I see...BAIT.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Goby...from erie.

Don.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Yep!--Tim


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sure looks like a round goby seeing as how high the eyes are set in the head.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...here is a better pic of the goby I got.

Don.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Primitive looking fish.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bubbster said:


> Primitive looking fish.


Yep...looks like maybe it should have little legs.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Use tube baits that mimic those little rascals in St Clair and demolish Smallies


----------



## dennyk (Apr 10, 2012)

Too bad they don't get bigger. I caught what I guess was a really big one in Lake Erie-about 8 inches about 20 years ago. Took it home and fried it up and it was excellent.


----------

